# Grooming Table and clippers



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, as previously mentioned, my lovely Birthday present this year from the whole family is to be a grooming table and some clippers. I'm thinking that I need a folding tale and an arm to take two 'nooses' as I have a feeling that Rufus is going to be one of those 'more active' dogs! I have absolutely no idea what brand or size to get. Rufus is on the large size for a Cockapoo standing at approx 20" at the shoulder. Does anyone have any experience of tables and be able to direct me towards or away from particular models?

Clippers is another area where I feel somewhat at sea. I may well wait until after the grooming day course before getting some, but once again, anyone's comments on clippers and guards would be most welcome.  I keep Rufus' coat on the short side as I do agility with him and he gets so hot. Thankfully he has only just been clipped so is really feeling the benefit in this heat!

We have a super wet floor shower room for my disabled son .....think he might need to start sharing it with the dogs now! Budge up Tristan!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Karen (wifiboy) has a table .. I know she has a doggy dryer ... she may be able to help on this one.. I would love a table, drier.. the lot really xxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh doggy drier , need one of them


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Well, as previously mentioned, my lovely Birthday present this year from the whole family is to be a grooming table and some clippers.


You know you are cockapoo crazy when you are excited at getting a grooming table and clippers as a birthday present - I've got my eye on some good quality thinning scissors for my next pressie.

Can't help with advice on a table as I use the dining room table and she stands quite still so I don't need nooses, but I have the following clippers and combs - I also keep Flo quite short (around 1-1.5 inches for agility and flyball) and the middle comb is just right for an all over clip, the shorter ones are good for under chin, collar area, hygiene and you also have a slightly longer option if you want it. I did get a set of Andis plastic combs initially but they weren't short enough.

Clippers
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clippers

Comb attachments - these are great and also come in a coded storage box
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo oooo ooooo thats what Ive just got table and drier... got clippers for previous birthday lol. Got them off ebay, tables great for what I want ..... drier is like a hurricane, Im sure groomers must use something with more strength but will feel a bit mean using it. I'll really try and get a photo posted... oh dear...
Just got Wahl clippers, with different attachments, but at some point will probably get some better ones. My original birthday present of "laptop"... err... went back to the shop and swapped for something much more exciting x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Mandy if I buy metal combs mine will probably be loads better... as mine are plastic x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I would nt suggest the drier Jayne it will blow Gorgeous George away x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

got the same coble guards as Mandy

just bought my own proper clippers, they are the ones we use at work so I'm used to them and iv seen the coats they have to go through so know they good strong clippers. used them for the first time today and so pleased them, they have changeable blades but i only have a 10 and a 5 at the moment
http://www.technogroom.co.uk/catalog/laube-litening-clipper-variable-speed-p-5.html










this is the blaster (force drier) that i have stronger than a hair drier at its lowest setting
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Pet-G...0?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3ca67fb4c0

i got my grooming table a couple of years ago, as a Christmas present, or it was meant to be, they sent it to my house when it was meant to go to my papas so i wouldn't see it. lol i took the delivery of it, mum was gutted. 
it is collapsible and has one arm but I'm going to buy another one so i can use a proper belly strap. 










i also have a cheep pair of miki scissors for matts,, then i have a strate 6" pair curved 6" pair and one sided thinning scissors all rosline as thats what the groomer who used to do my girls used and thats what i learned with.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen Wilfi looks like he is standing in front of a noose!!!!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your drier looks similar if not same Kendal.... are your dogs ok with the speed of air flow... it seems really powerful, but like i said when Wilf has been to the groomers he must have been used to some thing like?? 
On my wish list ... better clippers.... how long til Christmas lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Karen Wilfi looks like he is standing in front of a noose!!!!! xx


Ah poor boy waiting at the gallows lol... just put him there to show the size really, he does nt need the lead thing he'll just stand like a good boy.... but then Ive got the jumpy, bouncy, feline like Mable !!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos Karen & Kendal..

When I was looking at the table photos ... my hubby walked past and saw Wilf on the table ... he thought it was Oakley .. ahhh SNAP!!! Handsome boys, we are sooo lucky, but yours has a grooming table .. just spinning that line to hubby... I sound like a kid, I said "but all my cockapoo friends have grooming tables and really good clippers... can I?".. I just got a deep "Jo Jo.... " in reply.. .. he will cave in


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Course he will .... you can think of loads of reasons why you need them... I told my husband how much Kendals clippers were and he did nt look too fazed, so you never know x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal what are the differences in the blades???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

If he can buy me a cockapoo surely he can get me a grooming table...

Oh no don't tell about kendal’s clippers... are they really pricey...I need more dogs first


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

different blades cut a different lengths, i think it goes the higher the number the shorter the cut, this is a good Vidio talking you through some of the most common clipper blades. 

http://youtu.be/tJiNIm5ZlOY

i use a ten on the tummy and under the arms, and inbetween the pads(will probably get a shorter one at some point) the blades you looking at £20-30 each


yeah i think our driers are the same. my lot dont like it rount their heads but dont mind it too much on the rest of them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou x x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> but all my cockapoo friends have....


.....:laugh: that reminds me of my teenage daughter trying to get me to buy her a blackberry :laugh:

You definitely need to get more dogs, it would be a waste of the clippers otherwise!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh thanks so much everyone for your links and photos! I'm going to find a nice quiet moment soon to do some research. What a helpful lot you all are! 

Karen xx


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I want to clip Max' hair myself...... 6 wks ago I took him to get a cut and it's long again. I can't afford to pay $60 every 1-1/2months. Ugh!!!!!! I hope I don't mess him up.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck Debbie! Good thing about a Cockapoo's coat is that it grows back! Lol. You could always do just the occasional professional groom by way of a tidy up. I'm doing a day course in October to learn how to do it myself. 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

New poll up on my blog .. about home grooming .. I would love to know .. Do you home groom your cockapoo???

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/do-you-home-groom-your-dogs-or-not/


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> New poll up on my blog .. about home grooming .. I would love to know .. Do you home groom your cockapoo???
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/do-you-home-groom-your-dogs-or-not/


lol does 'neather' mean " i dont have a cockapoo" ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Neither means I don't bother to groom at all .... or they are too young to groom ...LOL


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Got my table from eBay , brand new £75. with height adjustable legs
It's great even just for a brush out and blow dry with a reg hair dryer and some detangler. Easier to do nails as well. 
So I'd say table before clippers. 
A


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Adam .. table, then doggy dryer .. followed by clippers on my wish list xxxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Got my table from eBay , brand new £75. with height adjustable legs
> It's great even just for a brush out and blow dry with a reg hair dryer and some detangler. Easier to do nails as well.
> So I'd say table before clippers.
> A


What make and size did you get Adam? My Rufus is quite a big boy (nearly five cans tall Lol!) and I'm really uncertain about which size to get. I also think he's likely to need 2 nooses initially! (he's not the most keen dog on all this grooming business!).

Karen x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

iPhone URL:
NEW Deluxe Pro Groom Adjustable Height Grooming Table [Large]

Browser URL:
NEW Deluxe Pro Groom Adjustable 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vi...av=SEARCH&nid=60952387882&itemId=250714203993

I went for large and it's big enough for a small labradoodle. If u want two nooses, u ideally need one with a top bar and two end supports for this bar.
Trouble is they are a lot more expensive and bigger to store!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, its really interesting to see all this professional looking equipment. I just pop Maisie on the kitchen table until she gets fed up with it .....never do her whole coat in one go as its such a difficult coat so she generally has shorter bits and longer bits!

One of these grooming tables will be something to think about for a future present...


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Or just send your dog to the groomers lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hmmm lol becoming a groomer is becoming a bad career choice as everyone seems to be wanting to groom their dogs themselves lol myself included.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I really enjoy grooming Teddy myself - quite therapeutic and he doesn't mind for the most part (except paws and face). Mind you I quite enjoy trimming my husband's hair, too - he hasn't been to a barber for years, lol. Luckily both he and Teddy have curly hair so any mistakes don't look too obvious.
I am hoping to be better at it after I have been for my one-day course next month. (Oh, Kendal, sorry - it was you who provided the link to the course - hope there are plenty customers left for you!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal ... I would use you if you were closer... I just do it myself.. because I like being with my dogs and the bond it gives ... plus I get the cut I want ... I would trust you with my cockapoos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Or just send your dog to the groomers lol


This is true ... I would let my cockapoo friends cut my dogs... ie Adam & Kendal ..


----------

